# Baseline Dyno



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Well just back from getting a baseline dyno from Richard at Magnaflow (btlfed1500). Pulled a 345 rwhp nd345rwtq, thats with a K&N drop in filter and the snorkel removed from the airbox. Next is to install my Kooks lt headers with catted midpipes and go see Richard again for a dyno tune. Pretty happy with the numbers, can't wait to see what we can get with the tune and the headers.:cheers


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

you have a strong motor, good numbers :cheers


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

My initial #'s were 328WHP. I think the tq was about 324, and I wasn't very happy. I now have Kooks 1 7/8" w/cats and Speed Inc. CAI. After tuning, I'm now at 376WHP, and couldn't be happier! Looking forward to seeing your numbers. :cheers


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow those sound like great numbers, I hope ours gets there. I don't know what the weather was when you got your baseline but today was about 75 out so I'm sure that helped. What do you do for the 1/4?:cheers


----------



## HOLSTEIN (Oct 6, 2006)

bluhaven, not to jack you thread.... i just purchased a 06 torrid red six speed and was wondering about how long i should wait before i dyno tune?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

We waited untill we bought headers so we figured we would get a tune also, that happens on the 21st. If you are going to do any mods I would wait until then. It won't hurt to get a tune with no mods its just you'll notice more of difference. Good luck with your decision, its a slippery slop once you start modding, but it sure is fun.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

bluhaven said:


> Wow those sound like great numbers, I hope ours gets there. I don't know what the weather was when you got your baseline but today was about 75 out so I'm sure that helped. What do you do for the 1/4?:cheers


The baseline was done in Feb, so it was relatively cool. It was 90 something, with high humidity (Houston, TX) when the headers and tune were done. That fact alone made the numbers very impressive. The way the car felt afterward, I mean it was no slouch before, was like a couple more cylinders were added. The drive home was an exercise in restraint! I'm getting a cam next, and looking forward to feeling that added power once more. I haven't been to the track yet, but I plan to one day.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Check it out!!!!!!!!!!arty: 
http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l84/wingnut_05/?action=view&current=HPIM0592.flv


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

What does a baseline dyno cost?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Usually its around $50 for 2 or 3 pulls along with your a/f ratio(air fuel ratio)


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

How much do the Kooks and cats change the exhaust tone? Headers and a tune seem like the best way to gain performance, but I like the sound of the stock exhaust and really don't want it any louder.


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice rims!!:cool What are they? Been shopping are the DFW area today. Hope to get a baseline dyno done and then a tune, this week.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

PontiacGuy said:


> How much do the Kooks and cats change the exhaust tone? Headers and a tune seem like the best way to gain performance, but I like the sound of the stock exhaust and really don't want it any louder.


Its just a little deeper sound at idle but when you romp on it, its just meaner sounding. Its not too loud at all, not like a garbage truck or nothing. You got to let all them horses out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: We have the stock exhaust and mufflers with the resonator removed with straight pipes. If your contemplating getting headers, do it you won't regret it one bit. You won't be waking up the neighbors when you drive down the street, unless you open up the cutouts, see thats what happens when you start modding, now we have to get cutouts!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

06BlazinGTO said:


> Nice rims!!:cool What are they? Been shopping are the DFW area today. Hope to get a baseline dyno done and then a tune, this week.


Are those stock 18s CHROMED?
i ordred Kooks headers and pipes today!!!
will a Diablosport Predator be good for tune with Kooks kit and Magnaflow cat back?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

what did you pay for a dyno tune,, the place where my car is at today charges a little over $300.00, this is for a base line run and then the tune on the dyno


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

*Dyno Tune*

I just picked up my 2005 Goat after getting an AEM Brute force cold air intake and a Magnaflow cat back system installed along with a full LS/2 dyno tune on a WIN PEP Dyno Jet ,
the numbers are pretty good, the base line run showed my car had 342.8 RWHP and 340 for Torque with a K&N drop in air filter

after the installation and dyno tune the next run gave me reading of 380.6 RWHP and 376.5 Pounds of Torque..
the Magnaflow system sounds about the same as a stocker at idle, but once rolling it sounds OHHHHH SOOOO SWEET


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

dizzy1 said:


> I just picked up my 2005 Goat after getting an AEM Brute force cold air intake and a Magnaflow cat back system installed along with a full LS/2 dyno tune on a WIN PEP Dyno Jet ,
> the numbers are pretty good, the base line run showed my car had 342.8 RWHP and 340 for Torque with a K&N drop in air filter
> 
> after the installation and dyno tune the next run gave me reading of 380.6 RWHP and 376.5 Pounds of Torque..
> the Magnaflow system sounds about the same as a stocker at idle, but once rolling it sounds OHHHHH SOOOO SWEET


The price and the numbers are great, you'll love the difference it makes.:cheers
Is yours an m6 or a4?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

*dyno*

I have the Automatic,, I have a bad left leg and working a clutch pedal would cause me too much pain.. I want to do a cam and lifters on my car but I will void the warrenty if I do,, I guess I have wo wait a while for that


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Throw some Lt headers on there and lookout! I think thats the highest numbers on an a4 I've seen with the mods you have, congratulations, take it to the strip and see what it well do!:cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

*Dyno*

There are a few more things I want to do but I do not want to void the warranty.. My dealer told me if I put headers in my new car warranty WILL be voided,,
as far as the high HP and Torgue numbers, I think this is due to the way I broke it in..the day I took delivery, I had the synthetic oil changed to regular oil.. I did other changes at 1000, 2500 and 5000 miles before I switched to Royal Purple Synthetic,, I found with experience that a car or motorcycle will NOT break in properly with synthetic from day one, The valves will not seat correctly and other engine parts will not break in correctly


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

That was a smart thing to do. Looks like it worked wonders 'cause those numbers are insane! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

*dyno*

Thanks.. I will get it to a strip in the Spring, Connecticut had a great track but for some unknown reason they closed it up around 1982, There are a few other places I can go but they are a few hours away, I might do a cam and lifters plus headers next year and say TO HELL with the warranty


----------

